# What tv shows do you own on Dvd?



## trappedslider (Feb 25, 2014)

so, while dealing with a side effect of medication for my asthma, I decided to use my energy to do an inventory on what tv shows I own on DvD

West Wing complete series
Firefly
Boy meets world seasons 1-3
Person of interest season 1
Chuck complete series
Revolution season 1
Mash season 1
Ghost in the Shell SAC
Ghost In the Shell SAC 2nd gig
The Walking dead seasons 1-3
Down town Abbey seasons 1-3
Heroes Complete series
Space above and beyond
Justice league unlimited seasons 1 and 2
Batman beyond complete series
Batman the animated series volume 1
Superman the animated series volume 1

so,what shows do you own/ plan to pick up?

I plan to pick up the rest of boy meets world along with the rest of the DCAU that i'm missing.


----------



## The_Silversword (Feb 25, 2014)

Metalocalypse.

That is all.


----------



## Scorpio616 (Feb 25, 2014)

D&D Cartoon
First 6 box sets of Urusei Yatsura 
2002 Masters of the universe 
2003 TMNT Season 4
Babylon 5
Berserk
Roughnecks
Neo Ranga

I'll have to do an inventory myself to remember what else I have stockpiled.


----------



## Jan van Leyden (Feb 25, 2014)

Babylon 5 (1-5)
Game of Thrones (1-2)
Heroes (1)
Lost (5)
Catweazle (1-2)
Little House on the Prairie (1-4)
Misfits (1-3)

Quiz: Which of these have been bought/wished for by my wife?


----------



## Dioltach (Feb 25, 2014)

I have cupboards and cupboards of series on DVD. Partly it's because shows are usually available on DVD before they're shown on Dutch television, and partly it's because I can't be bothered to keep track of when the shows are on, and then wait a whole week for another episode. Easier just to buy the DVD set and watch it all at once.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Feb 25, 2014)

Stargate SG1 
Babylon 5
True Blood 
Bleach
FarScape


----------



## Crothian (Feb 25, 2014)

Buffy
Angel
Sports Night 
Veronica Mars
Babylon 5
Supernatural
Firefly
Castle
Person of Interest
Game of Thrones
Newsroom
Tru Calling
Muppet Show
Dead Like Me
Wonderfalls
Lone Gunman
Twin Peaks 
Dollhouse
Doctor Who
Torchwood
Middleman
Human Target
True Blood
Community
Scrubs
Nero Wolf Mystery

Maybe some others I'm forgetting. I tend to get shows that I like that don't last.


----------



## sabrinathecat (Feb 25, 2014)

All original Doctor Who releases (even the TV movie)
Doctor Who series 1-4
Total Recall 2070
bootleg of Fantasy Island (2000 version) because there is no factory release
Batman: Animated Series
Superman: Animated Series
Batman Beyond
Justice League and JLU
Blake's 7 season 1 (UK release)
Sapphire & Steel
House of Cards (UK)
Transformers: Beast Wars
ReBoot
The Sandbaggers
Babylon5
Clone Wars (seasons 1&2 only--before they ruined the show)
Gargoyles
Scarlet Pimpernel

With so many shows going up for instant viewing on Netflix, there isn't as much of a compulsion to buy everything. A lot of the DVDs I did have disappeared during Divorce. Only one I really regret is the one I can't replace: War Planets/Shadow Raiders.
On the flip side, I have a number of bootlegs and transfers from video tape. Not because I'm one of those, but because the companies never released a DVD in this country for me to buy.


----------



## Umbran (Feb 25, 2014)

Babylon 5
Buffy
Angel (some seasons, not the whole series)
The 4400 
Gene Roddenberry's Andromeda (seasons 1 and 2)
X files (Season 1)
Middleman
The Muppet Show (1st season, I think)
Gargoyles

Some of these (like B5, Buffy, and Angel) were picked up before I had gotten access to Netflix Streaming or On Demand content.  A couple I've gotten because they aren't available on those services.  My desire to buy seasons of TV has greatly reduced since I got those services.  I have also tried a lot of other TV I missed the first time around (like "Lie to Me", "Better Off Ted", and "Burn Notice") since I can do so easily and at low cost.


----------



## Bullgrit (Feb 25, 2014)

I have no TV shows on DVD. I do have a Netflix streaming subscription, though, so I have access to many TV shows.

The only movies I have on DVD are ones I found for very cheap, ($5 or less), that I felt I'd want to see more than once. If Blockbuster's model of going to a store to pick up a movie on a moment's whim -- with no monthly subscription cost, just the cost of the one-time rental -- hadn't disappeared, I wouldn't even have bought any movies at all. (Except for _Hawk the Slayer_, because Blockbuster didn't carry it.)

Bullgrit


----------



## trappedslider (Feb 25, 2014)

Umbran said:


> Babylon 5
> Buffy
> Angel (some seasons, not the whole series)
> The 4400
> ...





Oh that reminds me also have Gargoyles,The Muppet show seasons 1 and 2 Babylon 5 seasons 1-3. I tend to get shows on dvd if they are on netflix due to the extra features.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Feb 25, 2014)

The Young Ones
Fawlty Towers
Simpsons (Seasons 1 & 2)
Firefly
D&D Cartoon
Kids in the Hall


----------



## Mallus (Feb 25, 2014)

Not too many.

DVD:

Neon Genesis Evangelion
FLCL. 

Blu-ray: 

Star Trek: TOS seasons 1-3
Star Trek: TNG season 2 (for "Measure of the Man")
Firefly
Game of Thrones seasons 1-3

I should really pick up the complete run of Babylon 5. It's not streaming anywhere, far as I can tell.


----------



## sabrinathecat (Feb 26, 2014)

sabrinathecat said:


> All original Doctor Who releases (even the TV movie)
> Doctor Who series 1-4
> Total Recall 2070
> bootleg of Fantasy Island (2000 version) because there is no factory release
> ...




Add:
The Good Life/Good Neighbors
To The Manor Born
TraffiK (original BBC version)


----------



## Ahnehnois (Feb 26, 2014)

Battlestar Galactica
Deep Space Nine
Breaking Bad
Burn Notice
The 4400
Farscape
Rome
Game of Thrones
Treme
The Wire

Also a couple of nice miniseries.

***

Most things I watch online for free, but the DVDs are largely from before that was popular, or for things from pay cable, or things that I know I'll want to watch again, or things that were available for cheap.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Feb 26, 2014)

D&D Cartoon
Game of Thrones


----------



## Elf Witch (Feb 26, 2014)

My list is very long this is what I own on bought DVD

Acapulco Heat season 2
The Adventures of the Black Stallion season 1, 2
The Adventures of Brisco County JR
The Adventures of Robin Hood season 1
The Adventures of Young Indiana Jones volume 1, 2
Airwolf Season 2
Alias Season 1, 2, 3, 4, 5
Alias Smith and Jones season 1
Alien Nation Complete Series
All Creatures Great & Small the specials
American Gothic complete series  
Angel Season 1, 2,3,4,5
Archer season 1, 2
Army Wives season 1, 2, 3, 5
The A-Team season 1
Babylon 5 Season 1, 2, 3, 4, 5
Babylon 5 the Lost Tales
Babylon 5 Legends of the Rangers
Batman the Animated Series Secrets of the Caped Crusader
Battlestar Galactica Complete Series
Battlestar Galactica new series 1, 2.0, 2. 3, 4.0, 4.5
Battlestar Galactica Razor
Battlestar Galactica the Plan
Beastmaster season 1, 2
Beauty and the Beast season 1, 2, 3
Beautiful People complete series
Being Human UK season 1, 3
Beverly Hills 90210 season 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 8, 9
Bewitched season 1, 2, 3, 6 
The Big Bang Theory season 1, 2, 3, 4 blu ray
The Big Valley season 1, 2 vol 1
The Bionic Woman season 1, 2, 3
Bionic Woman volume 1 remake
Birds of Prey complete series
Blade the complete series 
Blake 7 Season 1
Blood Ties season 1, 2
Blue Bloods season 1
Body of Proof season 1
Bones Season 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6
Borgia Faith and Fear season 1
The Borgias season 1 blu ray
Boston Legal 1, 2, 3, 4, 5
Buck Rodgers in the 25 Century
Burn Notice season 1, 2, 3, 4
Burn Notice The Fall of Sam Axe
Buffy Season 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7
Buffy Spike Love is Hell
Camelot season 1 BR
The Cape complete series
Caprica season 1.0
Castle season 1, 2, 3
Charmed Season 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8
Chips season 1, 2
Chuck season 1, 2, 3, 4
Cougar Town 1, 2
Covert Affairs season 1
Criminal Minds season 1, 2, 3, 4 5, 6
Criminal Minds Suspect Behavior season 1
Crusades complete series
Crossing Jordan season 1
Count Dracula BBC miniseries
Dallas Season 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 10, 11, 13, 14
Dallas movie collection
Dark Angel season 1, 2
Dark Shadows the Vampire Curse
Dark Shadows the Haunting of Collinwood
Dark Shadows the Revival
Dawson’s Creek season 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6
The Dead Zone Season 1, 2, 3
Defying Gravity season 1
Desperate Housewives season 1, 2, 3, 4
Doctor Who Earth shock Peter Davison
Doctor Who Resurrection of the Daleks Peter Davison
Doctor Who a Happy Ending
Doctor Who the Pair O’ Docs Paradox
Doctor Who series 6 part 1 part 2
Dollhouse season 1 2
Dracula the Series Volume 1, 2
The Dresden Files season 1
Due South complete series
Dungeons & Dragons the Complete Animated Series
Earth 2 complete series
Earth Final Conflict season 1
Earth Final Conflict No Refuge season 3
Earth Final Conflict Destination Darkness season 4
Earth Final Conflict Face the Horizon season 5
Early Edition season 1, 2
Eight is Enough season 1
Eli Stone season 1, 2
Emergency Season 1, 2
ER Season 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 13, 14
Eureka season 1, 2, 3.0, 3.5, 4.0, 4.5
The Event complete series
Falcon Crest season 1
The Fall Guy season 1 volume 1, 2
Fame seasons 1, 2
Fantasy Island seasons 1
Family Guy It’s A Trap
Fantasy Island season 1
Farscape Season 1, bluray 2, 3, 4 
Farscape The Peacekeeper Wars
Firefly Complete Series
Flashforward season 1 Volume 1
Forever Knight Season 1, 2, 3
Footballers Wives Season 1, 2
Friends Season 1, 2, 3, 4
Fringe season 1, 2, 3
F/X season 1
The Gilmore Girls season 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7
Ghost Whisperer season 1, 2, 3, 4, 5
The Glades season 1
Glee season 1 blu ray 2 vol 1, 2BR
Gossip Girl season 1
The Greatest American Hero season 1, 2
The Guardian season 1
The Hardy Boys Nancy Drew Mysteries season 1, 2
Harper’s Island complete series
Haunted the complete series
Haven season 1
Hawaii Five O 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 11, 12
Hawaii Five O remake season 1
Hercules the Legend Continues seasons 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6
Hercules the Legend Continues the Amazon Woman and the Lost Kingdom
Hercules the Legend Continues the Xena Trilogy the Warrior Princess, the Gauntlet, Unchained Heart
Young Hercules Episodes from Hercules TV Series
Hercules & Xena the Animated Series the Battle for Mount Olympus
Here Comes the Brides season 1, 2
Heroes season 1, 2, 3, 4
Hex season 1
Highlander Season 1, 2, 3,4,5,6
Highlander the Raven complete series
Highlander There can be only one Unholy Alliance
House season 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 6, 7
Human Target season 1
I Dream of Jeannie season 1, 2, 3
In Plain Sight season 1, 2, 3
The Incredible Hulk season 1, 2, 3, 4, 5
I SPY Lisa, Trail by Tree house, So Coldly Sweet, Will the Real Good Guys Stand up
I SPY There was a Little Girl, It’s All Done With Mirrors, Lori, Sparrowhawk
Invasion complete series 
Invasion Earth complete series
The Invisible Man season 1
Jack of all Trades complete series

Jag season 1, 2, 3, 4. 5, 6, 7, 8, 9
Jake and the Fatman season 1 volume 1
Jeremiah season 1
Jericho season 1, 2
Justified 1, 2
Kidnapped complete series
Knight Rider Season 1, 2
Kolchak the Night Stalker/the Night Strangler
Kolchak the Night Stalker the complete series
Krod Mandoon and the Flaming Sword of Fire
Kung Fu Season 1
Kyle XY Declassified season 1
Kyle XY Revelations season 2
Kyle XY final season 3
La Femme Nikita season 1
The Last Detective season 1, 2, 3, 4
Legend of the Seeker season 1, 2
Leverage season 1, 2, 3
Lexx season 1, 2, 3, 4
Lie to Me season 1, 2
Life season 1
Life Unexpected season 1, 2
Lipstick Jungle season 1, 2
Lois and Clark Season 1, 2, 3, 4
Lonesome Dove the series season 1
Lost Season 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 (blu ray)
The Love Boat season 1 volume 1 volume 2
Love American Style season 1 volume 1
MacGyver Season 1, 2, 3, 4, 6, 7
MacGyver Lost Treasure of Atlantis Trail to Doomsday
Magnum PI Season 1, 2
Make Room for Daddy a Trip to Wisconsin, The Ballplayers, and The Children’s Governess
Make it or Break it volume 1
McMillan & Wife Season 1
Medium season 1, 2, 3, 4
Melissa & Joey season 1 part 1
Melrose Place season 1, 2, 3 
The Mentalist season 1, 3
Merlin season 1, 2, 3
MI 5/Spooks series 1, 2
Millennium season 1
Mission Impossible season 1, 3
Mission Impossible The 88 TV Season
Monk season 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8
Moonlight complete series
Moonlighting season 1,2,3,4
Murphy Brown season 1
Murphy’s Law season 1
My Own Worst Enemy complete series
The New Avengers season 1, 2
NCIS season 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8
NCIS LA season 1
Night Stalker complete series
Nikita season 1
Nip/Tuck Season 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 parts 1, 2, 6 
No Ordinary Family complete series
The O.C. season 1, 2, 3, 4 
Off the Map complete series
One Tree Hill season 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8
OZ season 1, 4
Party of Five seasons 1, 2, 3
Petticoat Junction the official first season
The Philanthropist complete series
Planet of the Apes complete TV series
Pretty Little Liars season 1
Primeval volume 3
Psych season 1, 2, 3, 4, 5
Return to the Planet of the Apes cartoon
Point Pleasant Complete Series
Police Squad the Complete Series
Poltergeist the Legacy season 1
The Practice Volume 1
The Pretender Season 1, 2, 3, 4 and movie editions
Prison Break season 1
Pushing Daisies season 1
Quantum Leap Season 1, 2, 3, 4, 5
Remington Steele 1, 2, 3, 4, 5
Reaper season 1, 2
Renegade season 1, 2, 3 and the complete series 
Rizzoli & Isles season 1
Rome season 1, 2
Roswell Season 1, 2, 3
Royal Pains season 1, 2 
 Sanctuary season 1, 2 ,4
Saving Grace season 1, 2, 3
Seaquest DSV 1, 2
Secret Diary of a Call Girl season 1, 2
The Secret Life of the American Teenager season 1, 2, 3, 4, 6
The Sentinel 1
Sex and the City Season 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 parts 1, 2
Sharpe’s Rifles
Sharpe’s Eagle
Sharpe’s Company
Sharpe’s Honour
Sharpe’s Enemy
Sharpe’s Gold
Sharpe’s Battle
Sharpe’s Sword
Sharpe’s Regiment
Sharpe’s Siege
Sharpe’s Mission
Sharpe’s Revenge
Sharpe’s Justice
Sharpe’s Waterloo
She Wolf of London love and curses complete series
Silk Stalkings season 1
The Six Million Dollar Man season 1, 2, 3
Sliders season 1, 2, 3, 4
Smallville 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9 BR, 10BR
Sons of Anarchy season 1, 2 BR, 3 BR
Space 1999 Volume 1
Space 1999 Set 2 episodes 7-12
Spartacus blood and sand season 1
Spartacus Gods of the Arena BR
Starhunter 7 episodes
Starhunter 8 episodes
Star Trek remastered season 1, 2, 3
Star Trek the Animated Series
Star Trek 20 Mirror, Mirror and the Deadly Years
Star Trek 37 The Changeling and the Apple
Star Trek Next Generation 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7
Star Trek DS9 Season 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7
Star Trek Voyager Season 1, 2, 3, 4, 7
Star Trek Enterprise Season 1, 2, 3, 4
Stargate Atlantis Season 1, 2, 3, 4, 5
Stargate SG-1 Season 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10
Stargate Universe seasons 1.0, 1.5, 2
Satragate Children of the Gods final cut
Stargate the Ark of Truth
Stargate Continuum
Supernatural season 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 ,6 BR
Supernatural The Anime Series
Surface complete series
Swingtown season 1
Switched at Birth season 1 volume 1 
That 70’s Show season 1, 2, 3, 4
Terminator the Sarah Connor Chronicles season 1, 2
Threshold the complete series 
Tin Man
Tremors the complete series
Tru Calling season 1, 2
 True Blood season 1, 2, 3
The Tudors season 1, 2, 3, 4
Thundercats remake s1 v1
UFO the Complete Mega Set
The Unit season 1, 2, 3, 4
V The Miniseries
V The Final Battle
V The Complete Series
V the remake season 1 blu ray ,2
The Vampire Diaries season 1 , 2 BR
Veronica Mars Season 1, 2, 3
Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea Season 1 Volume 1, 2 Season 2 Volume 1 Volume 2 Season 3 Volume 1 Volume 2
Walker Texas Ranger 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 9
The Walking Dead S1 blu ray special edition blu ray 
The Walton’s season 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9
The Walton’s movie collection
War of the Worlds Season 1
Warehouse 13 seasons 1, 2
When Things Were Rotten complete series 
White Collar season 1 blu ray, 2
The Wild Wild West season 1, 2, 3
Witchblade complete series
The X-files Season 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9
The X-files Abduction
The X-files Black Oil
The X-files Super Soldiers
The X-files Colonization
The X-files Revelations
The X-Files Fight the Future
The X-Files I want to Believe
Xena Season 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6
21 Jump Street season 1
24 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8
24 Redemption
The 4400 Season 1, 2, 3, 4




And this is what I own on copied DVD. I  borrowed the DVDs from friends.


Acapulco Heat season 1HD
The Adventures of Young Indiana Jones Vol 3 HD
The Adventures of the Swiss Family Robinson complete series
Air America complete series
Airwolf season 1 HD, 3 HD 4 HD
All American Girl complete series
All Creatures Great and Small season 1
All Creatures Great and Small the specials HD
American Dreams 1 HD
Andromeda season 1, 2 ,4HD, 5HD
Baywatch season 1HD
Beastmaster season 3 HD
Being Human season 1, 2HD
Blue Thunder complete series
Birds of Prey complete series
Bordertown
The Brady Bunch Variety Hour HD
Cadfael The Leper of St Giles HD
Cadfael Morbid Taste of Bones HD
Cadfael Sanctuary Sparrow HD
Cadfael The Devil’s Novice HD
Cadfael Pilgrim’s of Hate HD
Cadfael Potter’s Field HD
Cadfael ST Peter’s Fair HD
Californcation season 1, 2, 3 HD
Canterbury Law Complete series HD
Cashmere Mafia the complete series
Cleopatra 2525 complete series HD
Conan the Adventurer complete series HD
Crusoe complete series
Diagnosis Murder season 2 HD
Doctor Who seasons 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 HD
Doctor Who the Infinite Quest David Tennant
Doctor Who the Next Doctor David Tennant
Doctor Who Planet of the Dead David Tennant
Doctor Who Water of Mars David Tennant
Doctor Who End of Time David Tennant
Doctor Who Tom Baker
The Ark in Space
The Image of the Fendahl
The Keeper of Traken
Logopolis
The Robots of Death
Doctor Who Peter Davison
Arc of Infinity 
Black Orchid
Castrovalva
Enlightenment
Flight plan
Four to Doomsday HD
The Kings Demons HD
Planet of Fire HD
Resurrection of the Daleks
Terminus
Visitation
Warriors of the Deep
Doctor Who Sylvester McCoy
The Curse of Fenric
Doctor Who the Two Doctors
Doctor Who the Three Doctors
Doctor Who the movie Paul McGann
Dorothy L Sayers Mysteries Gaudy Night
Dorothy L Sayers Mysteries Have His Carcase
Dorothy L Sayers Mysteries Strong Poison
Elementary season 1HD
Eleventh Hour British version complete series
Elizabeth R mini-series
Empire
Extras complete series
Faith mini series HD
Falling Skies season 1 HD
Fastforward discs 5 and 6 the rest is Vol1 which we own
Fastlane complete series HD
The Flash complete series
Flight 21 down season 1, 2
Flight 21 down series finale Hotel Tango
Freaks and Geeks completer series HD
Friday the 13 seasons 1, 2, 3
Galatica 1980 complete series
Gargoyles season 1
Get Smart 1995 series
Gidget complete series
The Guardian season 2 HD, 3HD
The Guild season 1, 2
Happily Divorced season 1 HD
Harsh Realms complete series
Highlander Search for Vengeance
Hotel season 1 HD
The Hunger season 1 HD, 2 HD
The Immortal complete series HD
Ivanhoe 1997
Jupiter Moon Pirates of Leda HD
Jupiter Moon New Frontiers HD
Jupiter Moon Ghost in the Machine 
Jupiter Moon Fires of Io HD
Knight Rider 2008
Knot’s landing season 1, 2
Kyle XY season 1
La Femme Nikita season 1, 2, 5
Land of the Giant complete series HD
Lark Rise to Candleford season 1,2HD
Life season 2
The Lone Gunmen compete series HD
Lovejoy season 2 HD
The Man from Uncle Season 1, 2, 3, 4
The Return of the Man from Uncle 
Mantis season 1 HD
Marcus Welby MD season 1 HD
Matt Houston 1
McCloud seasons 1 HD, 2 HD
The Mentalist season 2 HD 
Mercy season 1
Merlin season 2HD
Mike and Molly season 1 HD
Millennium season 2 HD 3 HD 
Miracles the complete series
Misfits season 1 HD
The Mod Squad season 1, 2
Modern Family season 1 HD
The Mummy Animated series
My Big Fat Greek Life compete series
My Hero season 2HD
My Three Sons Season 1 Volume 1 HD Volume 2 HD
The New Adventures of Black Beauty
The Nowhere Man complete Series
Odyssey 5 completer series HD 
Painkiller Jane complete series
Parenthood season 1 HD
The Partridge Family season 3 HD
Poldark complete series
Poltergeist the Legacy season 1
The Power of Isis complete series HD
Primeval series 1, 2
Private Practice season 1
Profiler season 1, 2, 3, 4
The Protectors season 1, 2
Quark complete series HD
Raising the Bar season 1
Randall and Hopkirk deceased 1969 version
The Rez complete series
Ripetide season 1
Roar complete series 
Robin Hood season 1, 2, 3
The Rookies season 1
Room 222 seasons 1
Runaway complete series HD
Samantha Who season 1
Sanctuary season 1, 2
Sarah Jane Adventures season 1, 2
Scarecrow and Mrs. King season 1,2HD
The Scarlet Pimpernel HD
The Secret of Isis complete series
Sherlock series 1HD, 2 HD
Slings and Arrows season 1HD,2 HD,3 HD
Space Above and Beyond complete series
Stargate Infinity complete series HD
Starhunter 2300 complete series
The Starlost the complete series
Street Hawk complete series HD
Strong Medicine season 1
Superboy season 1
Survivors season 1, 2
Survivors original season 1, 2, 3
Sweet Valley High season 1
Tabitha complete series 
Tales of the Gold Monkey complete series
Teen Wolf season 1 HD
Tekwar the complete series
Terra Nova complete series HD
Timeslip
The Time Tunnel volume 1, 2
The Tomorrow People
Torchwood season 1, 2, 3
Trauma season 1 HD
Quark complete series HD
Upstairs, Downstairs season  1 
Ultraviolet complete series
V the complete series
Virtuality
War of the Worlds second season HD
Wildfire season 1, 3
Witchblade Animated 
Witchblade complete series
Wonderfalls complete series HD
Wonder Woman season 1
The Young Riders season 1
90210 season 1 HD




Being disabled and often stuck in bed TV and movies help keep me sane along with books and audio dramas. I hope to fill in the blanks when my fiances are so badly on life support.


----------



## sabrinathecat (Feb 27, 2014)

Good Grief, Elf Witch! That's a massive collection. I haven't even heard of some of those shows. Others I haven't thought about since I was about 8.
Thanks for the memories there.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Feb 27, 2014)

sabrinathecat said:


> Add:
> The Good Life




No! No! NO! NO! We're not watching the bloody Good Life! Bloody bloody bloody! I hate it! It's so bloody nice! Felicity "Treacle" Kendall and Richard "Sugar-Flavored-Snot" Briars! What do they do now? Chocolate bloody button ads, that's what! They're nothing but a couple of reactionary stereotypes, confirming the myth that everyone in Britain is a lovable, middle-class eccentric - and I - HATE - THEM!


----------



## sabrinathecat (Feb 27, 2014)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> No! No! NO! NO! We're not watching the bloody Good Life! Bloody bloody bloody! I hate it! It's so bloody nice! Felicity "Treacle" Kendall and Richard "Sugar-Flavored-Snot" Briars! What do they do now? Chocolate bloody button ads, that's what! They're nothing but a couple of reactionary stereotypes, confirming the myth that everyone in Britain is a lovable, middle-class eccentric - and I - HATE - THEM!




Ah, but what about Penelope (Margo Ledbetter) Keith? Is she just Mrs Snooty Cow?
And remember when that show was made, and why. Richard Briers had just turned 40. It was a 70s mid-life crisis show, and possibly the first one. (I don't know, how many mid-life crisis shows are there?)
And I'm sorry, but The Good Life was funny as hell. It WORKED. And it wasn't the modern american comedy of people being mean or laughing at someone else's misfortune, or just plain stupid moron humor.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Feb 27, 2014)

sabrinathecat said:


> [P]eople being mean or laughing at someone else's misfortune, or just plain stupid moron humor.




You just described the show I was quoting!  Except it wasn't American and it worked in it's own way.

Never actually saw The Good Life, just couldn't resist quoting my namesake's reaction to that type of show.


----------



## Dioltach (Feb 27, 2014)

Plus, Felicity Kendall was incredibly sexy.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Feb 27, 2014)

At this point my criteria boils down to what is not available on Amazon Prime.  I've sold or given away just about everything in my collection except the following.

Babylon 5
Digimon
Dungeons & Dragons
Gargoyles
Stargate SG1
Transformers: Beast Wars

Planning on getting rid of SG1 sometime in the near future.  The rest I'm going to keep most likely (and plan to round out my collections in the case of Digimon and Gargoyles since I only have seasons 1 and 2 of the first and season 1 of the second).


----------



## sabrinathecat (Feb 27, 2014)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> You just described the show I was quoting!  Except it wasn't American and it worked in it's own way.
> 
> Never actually saw The Good Life, just couldn't resist quoting my namesake's reaction to that type of show.




Give it a try some time. Remember that it is dated. The first episode is all set-up. After that, the funny stuff comes pouring in. The only really weak episode was the Queen's Command Performance. Unfortunately, the way the disk is coded, you're supposed to sit through 1/2 hour of posturing and posing for the queen, and a tedious explanation of the show's scenery, and then the episode begins. After it is over, there's more odious obsequiousness as the Queen departs the studio.



MasqueradingVampire said:


> At this point my criteria boils down  to what is not available on Amazon Prime.  I've sold or given away just  about everything in my collection except the following.
> Planning on getting rid of SG1 sometime in the near future.  The rest  I'm going to keep most likely (and plan to round out my collections in  the case of Digimon and Gargoyles since I only have seasons 1 and 2 of  the first and season 1 of the second).



I did pretty much the same to my movies when Netflix started carrying everything. What I didn't consider was that NF would start losing disks to people breaking or stealing them. Wish I hadn't sold off War Planets/Shadow Raiders now.
Shows I've decided to keep are basically all of the original Doctor Who run, B5, and a few others that caught my eye. (now a bunch of them are on Instant viewing, so I may part with them)


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Feb 27, 2014)

sabrinathecat said:


> I did pretty much the same to my movies when Netflix started carrying everything. What I didn't consider was that NF would start losing disks to people breaking or stealing them. Wish I hadn't sold off War Planets/Shadow Raiders now.
> Shows I've decided to keep are basically all of the original Doctor Who run, B5, and a few others that caught my eye. (now a bunch of them are on Instant viewing, so I may part with them)




Babylon 5 is something I'll never part with.  Too much awesome for a single show.


----------



## trappedslider (Feb 27, 2014)

I don't think i could ever get rid of anything i own dvd just because it's avaible via netflix orwhatever I could see myself buyinf a show or movie after watching it on netflix but never getting rid of something


----------



## Elf Witch (Feb 28, 2014)

sabrinathecat said:


> Good Grief, Elf Witch! That's a massive collection. I haven't even heard of some of those shows. Others I haven't thought about since I was about 8.
> Thanks for the memories there.




What can I say I have been a TV addict for as long as I have been able to turn one on by myself. When I was a teen in the 70s I used to use my cassette player to record the audio off my favorite shows to listen to later. I used to say if they can capture voice why not picture too. I had one of the first Betamax that came out. 

I am a binge watcher I love to watch in one big gulp if I can and I enjoy rewatching shows. As much as I love reading I have found that there are times my pain level is so bad that I can't concentrate and that is where TV and movies really help.


----------



## Elf Witch (Feb 28, 2014)

MasqueradingVampire said:


> At this point my criteria boils down to what is not available on Amazon Prime.  I've sold or given away just about everything in my collection except the following.
> 
> Babylon 5
> Digimon
> ...




I know several people who have done this and then regretted it when it was no longer being streamed.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Feb 28, 2014)

Elf Witch said:


> I know several people who have done this and then regretted it when it was no longer being streamed.




I'm also slowly buying the digital versions of everything I want to have on a more permanent and downloadable basis.  I'm just not very attached to physical things anymore.  Its all just clutter now for the most part.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 28, 2014)

Elf Witch wins the thread by a country mile,  . 

I own Firefly and Dead Like Me, both of which I got years ago. I have not really had the money to blow on them since then, and now that Netflix is in Canada... Still, I am a product of our consumerist society and there are plenty of series I would be happy to own myself if money were no object.


----------



## Elf Witch (Feb 28, 2014)

MasqueradingVampire said:


> I'm also slowly buying the digital versions of everything I want to have on a more permanent and downloadable basis.  I'm just not very attached to physical things anymore.  Its all just clutter now for the most part.




I am doing that with books. Having digital versions is also a good way to go. I have been thinking about doing that. The only issue I have is what happens if the company goes out of business you need a way to have them backed up on your own system.


----------



## Elf Witch (Feb 28, 2014)

Kaodi said:


> Elf Witch wins the thread by a country mile,  .
> 
> I own Firefly and Dead Like Me, both of which I got years ago. I have not really had the money to blow on them since then, and now that Netflix is in Canada... Still, I am a product of our consumerist society and there are plenty of series I would be happy to own myself if money were no object.




I have been lucky with the fact that most of my friends know of my addiction and have fed it with gift cards. I have only been able to buy three DVDs in the last 18 months and it has been hard. I also am willing to wait a lot of times for when  they come on sale. I picked up all Stargates on sale and a buy one get one free. I have also find things really good on Ebay. You just have to make sure it is a legal copy there are a lot of bad bootlegs and I always check them out as soon as they come in. How I do that is I run them through a copy program on my computer. I have found that if they will copy they will always play. Sometimes even if they won't copy they will stay play but it is a good way to check them out without spending the hours watching them.


----------



## The_Silversword (Feb 28, 2014)

Ive got another to add to the list, The Tick vs Season 1.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Feb 28, 2014)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> No! No! NO! NO! We're not watching the bloody Good Life! Bloody bloody bloody! I hate it! It's so bloody nice! Felicity "Treacle" Kendall and Richard "Sugar-Flavored-Snot" Briars! What do they do now? Chocolate bloody button ads, that's what! They're nothing but a couple of reactionary stereotypes, confirming the myth that everyone in Britain is a lovable, middle-class eccentric - and I - HATE - THEM!




Brilliant!  LOL!

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=bomygz1Ygkk[/video]

My DVD collection is pretty small, and is mostly made up of concerts and music videos.  Some movies.  Very little TV.

I have many volumes of Slayers (anime) and MST3K...for my VCR.

I may have a couple seasons of The Venture Brothers...Space: Above & Beyond.  Not much else.


----------



## MarkB (Feb 28, 2014)

Spaced
Roughnecks Starship Troopers Chronicles
Doctor Who new series seasons 1-3


----------



## Jhaelen (Feb 28, 2014)

Firefly & Battlestar Galactica - that's it. Main reason I don't have more is that I don't enjoy watching reruns. There are very few shows or movies I've watched more than once.


----------



## JediSoth (Feb 28, 2014)

Enough that I could go without cable/satellite for years before running out of stuff to watch (this list includes TV documentary specials, but not movies that premiered on TV).

The Adventures of Brisco County, Jr.
Band of Brothers
Bubblegum Crisis: Tokyo 2040
Castle, Season 1
Charlie Brown Christmas
Doctor Who: Spearhead from Space
Doctor Who: The Time Monster
Doctor Who: Genesis of the Daleks
Doctor Who: The Caves of Androzani
Doctor Who: The Complete First Series
Doctor Who: The Complete Fifth Series
Doctor Who: The Complete Sixth Series
Dr. Suess's How the Grinch Stole Christmas
Dr. Quinn Medicine Woman: The Complete Series
Dune (Sci-fi channel miniseries)
Dungeons & Dragons: The Complete Animated Series
Exodus Decoded
The Very Best of the Ed Sullivan Show: Volume 1
Fawlty Towers
Firefly
From the Earth to the Moon
Futurama, volumes 1-5
Futurama, Bender's Game
Game of Thrones, season 1
Grey's Anatomy, seasons 1-4
The Guild, Seasons 1-3
Heroes, season 1
History Channel Presents: Pearl Harbor
Horatio Hornblower Collector's Edition
Into the West
JAG - The Complete Series (I strongly suspect this is bootleg; my wife got it when she was in Singapore & wasn't saavy to the whole piracy thing at the time)
Keeping up Appearances: Deck the Halls of Hyacinth
Keeping up Appearances: Hints from Hyacinth
The Lost Tomb of Jesus
Man on a Mission
Murdoch Mysteries, Series 1-6
Mystery Science Theater 3000: 20th Anniversary set
Mystery Science Theater 3000: The Beginning of the End
Mystery Science Theater 3000: Eegah
Mystery Science Theater 3000: Mitchell
Mystery Science Theater 3000: The Wild World of Batwoman
Mystery Science Theater 3000: Volume 2 (Angels Revenge, Cave Dwellers, Pod People, Shorts vol. 1)
Mystery Science Theater 3000: Volume 7 (The Killer Shrews, Hercules Against the Moon Men, Hercules Unchained, Prince of Space)
Mystery Science Theater 3000: Volume 8 (Hobgoblins, The Phantom Planet, Monster A-Go-Go, The Dead Talk Back)
Mystery Science Theater 3000: Volume 16 (The Corpse Vanishes, Warrior of the Lost World, Santa Claus, Night of the Blood Beast)
Mystery Science Theater 3000: Volume 19 (Robot Monster, Bride of the Monster, Devil Doll, Devil Fish)
Mystery Science Theater 3000: Volume 22 (Time of the Apes, Mighty Jack, The Violent Years, The Brute Man)
Mystery Science Theater 3000: The Essentials (Manos: Hands of Fate, Santa Claus Conquers the Martians)
The Naked Archaeologist, seasons 1-2
The Best of Monty Python's Flying Circus
Robot Chicken, Seasons 1-3
Robot Chicken: Star Wars
Robot Chicken: Star Wars: Episode II
Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer
Shrek the Halls
Shogun
The Simpsons, Seasons 1-11
Star Trek: The Original Series
Star Trek: The Next Generation (complete series)
Star Trek: Deep Space Nine (complete series)
Star Wars: Clone Wars, seasons 1-3
Stargate SG1: Seasons 1-10
Trinity and Beyond: The Atomic Bomb Movie
Weapons of War: US Navy Carriers
The Vicar of Dibley: The Immaculate Collection

According to My Movies (app), I have 493 titles in my collection, spanning TV shows, movies, etc. Many of which are multi-disc sets. It's a little scary.


----------



## Serendipity (Mar 1, 2014)

Firefly, Jeremiah, Babylon 5, Crusade, Star Trek (TOS - first season), Deadwood, BSG (through season 2), Game of Thrones (1-3), and probably some anime that I can't recall atm.  Plus Monty Python's Flying Circus, 
Wanting to pick up Rome and Oz (especially), plus Robin of Sherwood, Lexx, and Ghost in the Shell SAC et. al.   If I could, I'd add Farscape and Andromeda to the list also but I'm really not that likely to have money sufficient to drop on all those box sets.


----------



## ggroy (Mar 1, 2014)

(All seasons, unless noted).

- the original Get Smart
- Get Smart, Again! (1989 tv movie)
- the revived 1995 Get Smart
- Gilligan's Island (excluding sequel movies)
- The Mod Squad (season 1, vol 1 and season 2, vol 2)
- the original Mission Impossible (seasons 1 to 4)
- Happy Days (seasons 1 and 4)
- The Best of Bonanza
- The Dick Tracy Show cartoon

- (bluray) the original Star Trek (+ first 6 movies)
- (bluray) Star Trek: The Next Generation (season 1 + movies 7 to 10)

- Fat Albert cartoon (vol 1 and 2)
- McCloud (season 1 + 2)
- Rockford Files (seasons 1 to 5)
- Baretta (season 1)
- Starsky & Hutch (seasons 1 and 2)
- the original Hawaii Five-O
- Charlie's Angels
- Wonder Woman
- Bionic Woman
- Incredible Hulk ( + "Death of the Incredible Hulk" tv movie)
- the original Battlestar Galactica (+ movie of pilot)
- Galactica 1980
- Buck Rogers in the 25th Century
- CHiPs (seasons 1 and 2)
- Hart to Hart (seasons 1 and 2)
- The Pink Panther complete cartoon series (+ blue anteater and inspector dvds)
- Pebbles and Bam-Bam Show cartoon
- The Adventures of Aquaman (complete)
- DC Super-Heroes (The Filmation Adventures)
- Penelope Pitstop cartoon
- Road Runner and Wile E. Coyote (Looney Tunes Super Stars)
- Looney Tunes Golden Collection (vol 2)
- Archie Bunker's Place (season 1)
- Diff'Rent Strokes (seasons 1 and 2)
- Welcome Back Kotter (season 1)


- Dukes of Hazzard (+ reunion movies)
- The A-Team
- the original Knight Rider (+ 1991 sequel movie)
- Dungeons and Dragons: Into The Magical Realm (cartoon)
- MacGyver (+ two tv movies)
- Magnum PI
- Simon & Simon (season 1 + best of season 2 + best of season 3)
- the original V (season 1)
- Riptide
- Hardcastle & McCormick
- Remington Steele
- Murder She Wrote (season 1)
- Miami Vice
- the original Transformers cartoon (except the 1986 movie)
- The Bill (series 1)
- Blue Thunder (+ movie)
- Airwolf (seasons 1 to 3)
- the Best of Bizarre: Uncensored (vol 1 to 10)
- The Hitchhiker (vol 1 to 3)
- Greatest American Hero
- Cagney and Lacey (season 1)
- Murphy Brown (season 1)
- Alien Nation (except movies)
- Captain Power
- Quantum Leap
- Space Sentinels (complete)
- Moonlighting (seasons 3 and 5)
- UltraMan (series 1 vol 1)
- The Bourne Identity (1988 tv movie)
- Prime Time Crime (Missing Persons, Broken Badges, Palace Guard, Unsub)
- the original Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles cartoon (complete)
- Saturday Night Live Collection - Dana Carvey, Mike Myers


- V.I.P. (season 1)
- EZ Streets ("Brilliant But Cancelled" series dvd)
- The Commish (season 2 + best of season 1)
- Silk Stalkings (best of season 1)
- Babylon 5 (+ movies)
- Crusade
- Wild Palms (tv miniseries)
- Tales From The Cryptkeeper (season 1)
- Renegade (season 1, vol 1)
- Total Recall 2070
- the revived Outer Limits (seasons 1 and 2)
- Earth: Final Conflict (seasons 1 and 5)
- Psi Factor
- Starhunter (season 1)
- TekWar (excluding the 4 initial telefilms)
- the revived (1995) Hardy Boys 
- F/X (+ second movie)
- Andromeda
- Sliders (seasons 1+2 and 4)
- Beavis and Butthead (vol 1 to 3 + movie)
- Farscape: The Peacekeeper Wars
- Law & Order (seasons 1 to 9, and 14)
- Law & Order: SVU (seasons 1 and 2)
- Law & Order: Criminal Intent (seasons 1 to 5)
- Law & Order: Trial By Jury
- Law & Order: Los Angeles
- Law & Order: UK (seasons 1 and 2)
- Conviction (Law & Order spinoff)
- Robocop: Resurrection (tv movie)
- Xena (seasons 1 and 2)
- Hercules (season 1)
- The Best of Bravestar
- La Femme Nikita
- The Collector (season 2)
- Millenium
- X-Files (+ two movies)
- Dark Angel
- Fantastic Four complete (1994-1995 series)
- Once a Thief
- Highlander: The Raven
- Traders (season 1)
- Quasimodo (1996 cartoon)
- Prince Valiant (vol 1 and 2)
- Cold Squad (season 1)
- SeaQuest DSV (season 2)
- Mysterious Island (1995 series)
- Beastmaster
- Prime Suspect (series 1)
- I Pity The Fool (season 1)


- the revived 2003 Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles (season 1, parts 1 and 2)
- CSI (season 2)
- (bluray) CSI (seasons 1 and 9)
- Crossing Jordan (season 1)
- Monster Force cartoon (volume 1)
- Joe Schmo (season 2)
- The Shield
- Blade (+ movies)
- Defying Gravity
- Numb3rs
- Kidnapped
- The Beast
- DaVinci's Inquest (seasons 1 and 2)
- Missing (season 2)
- Firefly (+ Serenity movie)
- Kings
- Surface
- Fastlane
- Reno 911 (season 2)
- 3rd Rock From The Sun (season 2)
- Scrubs (season 2)
- Legend of the Dragon (vol 1 to 5)
- Traffic (2004 tv miniseries)
- Regenesis (season 1)
- Men Behaving Badly (first 8 episodes)
- 24 (+ Redemption tv movie)
- Grey's Anatomy (seasons 1 and 2)
- the revived 2002 Twilight Zone
- The Closer
- Canterbury's Law
- Boomtown (season 1)
- Falcon Beach (season 1)
- the revived Battlestar Galactica (+ movies)
- Caprica (vol 1 and 1.5)
- Psych (seasons 1 to 3)
- Stargate SG-1 (+ movies)
- Stargate Infinity: The Adventure Begins ...
- Stargate Atlantis
- Stargate Universe
- The 4400
- How I Met Your Mother (season 2)
- The Simpsons Movie (2007)
- My Own Worst Enemy
- LOST (seasons 1 and 4)
- Steven Seagal Lawman (season 1)


- Dirt
- Wolverine and The X-Men
- Life (season 1)
- the revived Bionic Woman (season 1 vol 1)
- Painkiller Jane
- the revived Invisible Man (season 1)
- In Treatment
- Sanctuary (seasons 1 and 2)
- (bluray) Sanctuary (season 3)
- Southland (seasons 1 to 4)
- The Mentalist (season 3)
- Warehouse 13 (seasons 1 and 2)
- Mad Men (seasons 1 to 4)
- Homeland (season 1)
- The Borgias (complete series)
- The Cape
- Trauma
- Lie To Me
- Damages (complete series)

- (bluray) (HBO) Rome (complete series)
- (bluray) Fringe
- (bluray) the revived Nikita (seasons 1 to 3)
- (bluray) Heroes
- (bluray) Dollhouse
- (bluray) the revived V
- (bluray) Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles
- (bluray) Person of Interest (season 1)
- (bluray) the revived (Netflix) House of Cards (season 1)
- (bluray) (Cinemax) Strike Back (season 1)
- (bluray) Dexter (complete series)


----------



## Gonozal (Mar 1, 2014)

Breaking Bad Season 1-4
Game of Thrones 1-3 (I also have all the A Song of Ice and Fire books)
Scrubs 1-5
Firefly

It's not really an impressive collection, but it gets me through the occasional evening when the internet (or netflix) goes down


----------



## Phototoxin (Mar 1, 2014)

Ghost in the shell - stand alone complex
CSI miami / orignial
as time goes by
bewitched
24
the x files
the sopranos
star trek voyager
big bang theory
rome
batman animated / new adventures

I'm not that big into TV, just selective. I don't even own a TV just watch on laptop.


----------



## ggroy (Mar 1, 2014)

Phototoxin said:


> I don't even own a TV just watch on laptop.




These days I don't use the standalone dvd player anymore.

I usually rip the dvd content to the computer's hard drive, and either watch it on the computer or I connect the computer to the large screen tv (via hdmi from the computer's graphics card).


Though I still watch blurays using a standalone bluray player (or PS3), largely because the bluray file sizes are huge and a waste of hard drive space.  One bluray movie can eat up 25 to 50 gigabytes of hard drive space very easily.  (In contrast a dvd disk only eats up around 8.5 gigabytes or less).  Also it takes over 40 minutes to rip a bluray disk's content to the computer, while ripping a dvd only takes around 11-12 minutes.  (At least on my computer setup).


----------

